# 28" Wood racing wheels...



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok, since price info on this stuff is almost non-existant, yes, I am fishing. So shoot me.
What are a nice pair (straight/uncracked) narrow (not for 1.5" singletubes) worth? Thanks. (No, I don't wanna hear "what the market will bear", or "what 2 people can agree upon!")


----------



## Handyman (Mar 31, 2014)

*Wood Racing Wheels*

Hi Bri,

I'll give you what I think are a high and a low, but they are real numbers and real sales.  I bought an absolutely gorgeous set of "Fairbanks Boston" 28" x 1" wood racing wheels from Curtis at Via Bicycle in PA for $400.  These wheels have the high "V" profile as used on some of the higher end racing bicycles.  I also bought a matching set of 28" x 1" Lobdell wood racing rims in beautiful shape (private sale) for $100 for the pair.  So, I think a lot depends on timing, connections, and need. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2014)

Just trying to get an Idea.... I may trade mine for regular woodies plus a bit of cash.... not planning to rape anyone.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 31, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Just trying to get an Idea.... I may trade mine for regular woodies plus a bit of cash.... not planning to rape anyone.




  Are they built ? Just wondering what the hubs might be .


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 31, 2014)

if built with nice renickeled hubs should be worth well north of posted prices ,however are these built with nice hub,s ?


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 31, 2014)

*narrow lob dell's nos*

a year or so i purchased a set of nos 1" natural finish lob dell rims from Howie Cohen shortly afterward i purchased a second set of nos lob dell rims from Mr Cohen which are painted silver  first set was 450.00 second set was a bit less also purchased a set exactly the same as the first set that had also been supplied by Mr Cohen to another cabe member for 400.00 as i recall the  C.A.B.E. Member who was surprised at how narrow these old rims are .so i suppose these are racing rims as opposed to touring rims ,he wanted wider rims hence he sold these , these are real world prices and i was happy to purchase these .i am having the last of these rims laced up so i have bikes they go on .


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 10, 2015)

Couple of questions about 1" wood rims. What modern tires fit on these that are "accurate" for toc track/racing bicycles? Can 1.5" singletubes be glued onto 1" wide hoops? (given the inside profile is a snug fit?) I am imagining it giving the impression of a 28" fat tire look?


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2015)

It's hard to put a price on anything with out seeing it..... Condition is everything.......


----------



## Lux Low (Feb 10, 2015)

V profile Track racing or 1 inch road racer? You will have the same old dilemma 1" tires are harder to get than 1 1/2" tubulars. Should you be letting them go i am interested.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a very nice 28" x 1" wood wheelset with the high "V" profile, I believe they are Fairbanks Boston wheels.  On this particular wheelset is a set of Clement Servizio Corse Sew-Ups.  I'm not sure these tires are still available but they may be one inexpensive option to the fairly expensive single tube tires like the United States Special Racer or the Gillette Road Racer tires.  However, I've had very good luck finding the Special Racer and Road Racer tires and have purchased several sets in the $300-$350 range.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 10, 2015)

I found some 1" Lobdells wood hoops laced into what look like nickeled hubs, a model D rear, and an old england marked front. The geometry of the front lacing is off, in my opinion both wheels need re-laced. The hoops look nice. I'm interested in trading these for 1.5" wide wood wheels, or putting them up on the for sale section. 

View attachment 196014
View attachment 196015
View attachment 196016
View attachment 196017
View attachment 196018
View attachment 196019
View attachment 196020


----------



## sam (Feb 10, 2015)

Tufo double D would work good on these---red wall with black tread


----------

